# Trading Knowledge



## Jesse Livermore (17 March 2005)

I have been interested in trading and investment since I was 17, I am 18 now and wanted to now if experienced traders could recommend any good books that have assisted them in their trading education.


----------



## RichKid (17 March 2005)

Try this link for starters, I don't know how many are genuinely experienced though as it'll be hard to prove it and experience doesn't mean profitability.
I got the link by using the search tool above and typed in books, there are about two or three more threads somewhere on books alone. Glad to see you're trying to educate yourself instead of going for a magic systeme or seminar that people try to flog for big $$$. Keep up the reading and you'll be rewarded- there's lots of free stuff on the web, spend a few days going through the beginners forum.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=696&highlight=books


----------



## Jesse Livermore (14 April 2005)

I found an excellent educational site on trading and investment, just click on the link below:
http://www.investopedia.com/


----------



## wayneL (14 April 2005)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> I have been interested in trading and investment since I was 17, I am 18 now and wanted to now if experienced traders could recommend any good books that have assisted them in their trading education.




Jesse,

It would help to know whether you are interested in trading or investing...and if trading what sort of time frame are you interested in.

Depending on where you live, there should be at least one bookshop with an extensive range of books....Such as Borders in melbourne or Boffins in Perth....Spend some time there to see what tickles your fancy.


----------



## Jesse Livermore (14 April 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Jesse,
> 
> It would help to know whether you are interested in trading or investing...and if trading what sort of time frame are you interested in.
> 
> Depending on where you live, there should be at least one bookshop with an extensive range of books....Such as Borders in melbourne or Boffins in Perth....Spend some time there to see what tickles your fancy.





I am primarily interested in trading on an ongoing short-term basis (buy and sell shares etc. within 90 Days-for income?), but looking at people like Warren Buffett it is obvious that the money is in long-term investment (buy and hold shares, property for 10, 20 years plus - to create real wealth). I have this idea of using my short-term profits to invest in longer term asset classes like long-term shares and property. BTW since submitting my first post I have come accross the best books trading has to offer like trading for a living, trade you way to financial freedom and reminiscences of a stock operator just to name a few!


----------



## Porper (14 April 2005)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> it is obvious that the money is in long-term investment (buy and hold shares, property for 10, 20 years plus - to create real wealth). !




It isn't the only way Jesse.Imagine if you could do short trades and make 10% a month on average, certainly not unachievable in these markets.Compound it up and see where you are after 2 or 3 years.I'll tell you where, rich.

This is my aim anyway.Remember Anthony Robbins.


----------



## dutchie (14 April 2005)

Jesse
Reading is the best thing to do a.t.m. 
Thats what I am doing too!
Seems like your on the right track searching the net for information (mostly free) and being part of this forum.
Like most occupations/interests the more you read the more you realise how much there is to learn. But also it helps you focus on your strategy/path that suits you.
WB made a lot of money but as I learn I realise that there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## RichKid (16 April 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Depending on where you live, there should be at least one bookshop with an extensive range of books....Such as Borders in melbourne or Boffins in Perth....Spend some time there to see what tickles your fancy.




Jesse could also try ebay if you decide to purchase, generall much cheaper than retail. I haven't had any real problems with ebay yet but you have to be careful. I sometimes browse for books here: www.dymocks.com.au and www.angusrobertson.com.au and there's alwasy www.amazon.com.

The ASX has a new series on deciding on a trading/investment strategy, might help you.


----------



## phoenixrising (18 April 2005)

Dymocks Technical Bookshop on George St at Martin Place has a great range of trading books (Sydney)


----------

